# Jodido pero contento



## richyrich

I was wondering how everyone would translate the phrase " jodido, pero contento". 

"Fucked but happy" sounds much too strong in English, for this relatively mild expression in Spainish.

Ideas?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Maybe "screwed, but happy."


----------



## verence

"Annoyed but happy"?


----------



## Vale_yaya

gotitadeleche said:


> Maybe "screwed, but happy."


 
I agree with gotitadeleche.


----------



## Diani

"screwed but happy",
but in spanish "jodido" is as strong as "fucked" so i don't see reason for not using "fucked up, but happy".


----------



## Vale_yaya

Diani said:


> "screwed but happy",
> but in spanish "jodido" is as strong as "fucked" so i don't see reason for not using "fucked up, but happy".


 
No comparto tu opinión. "Jodido" se utiliza con mucha frecuencia (al menos en Ecuador), a veces hasta del uso diario y no siempre es "fuerte", es más casi nunca es fuerte y peor en ésta frase, por otro lado "Fuck" tiene una connotación mucho más fuerte.


----------



## afterlife

Maybe it's regional, but in most places _jodido_ is not such a strong word in Spanish.  
On the other hand,_ fucked_ is a very strong in any version of English.


----------



## verence

"Jodido", in Spain, is not so strong in this context. "Jodido" can mean "disgustado", "aburrido", "cansado", "dolorido"...


----------



## Diani

En Ecuador, en efecto, no es tan fuerte.
En Peru (donde vivo) si lo es.
Cuestiones de uso local, supongo.


----------



## Vampiro

Concuerdo con Vale y todos los que opinan que "Jodido" no es una palabra fuerte en español (salvo en España, claro).
En Chile se usa como sinónimo de "complicado", y no tiene en absoluto connotaciones de tipo sexual.  Es muy común escucharla en el lenguaje diario y a nadie escandaliza.
"Screwed but happy", me parece la mejor opción.
Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Vampiro said:


> Concuerdo con Vale y todos los que opinan que "Jodido" no es una palabra fuerte en español (salvo en España, claro).
> En Chile se usa como sinónimo de "complicado", y no tiene en absoluto connotaciones de tipo sexual. Es muy común escucharla en el lenguaje diario y a nadie escandaliza.
> "Screwed but happy", me parece la mejor opción.
> Saludos.


 
Hola Vampiro:

¡Qué va! En España no es nada fuerte, es casi de uso diario, aunque sí un pelín malsonante, pero yo creo que cada vez menos. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, Ant.
Gracias por la aclaración, y sí, creo que tienes razón, es de uso muy común por lo menos hasta donde yo sé.
Pero me refería más que nada al significado y a las connotaciones que tiene, más que a lo común que resulte usarla.  Allá podría usarse como traducción de "fucked" o "screwed", acá no, porque no significa eso.
En Chile también tenemos palabras muy fuertes o groseras, pero que son de uso tan común que a nadie impresionan y se pierde un poco la perspectiva respecto de su real significado.
Saludos.


----------



## pecosita

Yo creo que esta expresión sería mejor ser más específico en cuanto al porqué se considera "jodido".

Podría ser porque no tiene dinero, casa, trabajo, etc..

Así que se podría especificar para tener un sentido mas exacto de la expresión.

I am broke, but I'm happy.
I have no job, but I'm happy.

Etc. etc...


----------



## Vale_yaya

pecosita said:


> Yo creo que esta expresión sería mejor ser más específico en cuanto al porqué se considera "jodido".
> 
> Podría ser porque no tiene dinero, casa, trabajo, etc..
> 
> Así que se podría especificar para tener un sentido mas exacto de la expresión.
> 
> I am broke, but I'm happy.
> I have no job, but I'm happy.
> 
> Etc. etc...


 
Tienes toda la razón... pero ahí no hay chiste, cuando dices "jodido" te estás refiriendo a todo éso y no tienes que especificarlo, por eso creo que "screwed, but happy" es lo más cercano a la frase en español.


----------



## Fabes

En Colombia la palabra jodido no es tan vulgar, aunque solo se usa en ambientes informales, su significado es estar en una mala situación económica sentimental, etc. También la usamos para cuando algo se daña o funciona mal, por ejemplo mi computador esta jodido (o se jodió) o mi carro esta jodido. El verbo Joder es molestar o fregar, creo que en otros países significar tener relaciones, pero acá no se usa en ese contexto, yo la traduciría screwed.

Saludos desde Bogotá


----------



## la zarzamora

afterlife said:


> Maybe it's regional, but in most places _jodido_ is not such a strong word in Spanish.
> On the other hand,_ fucked_ is a very strong in any version of English.


 

jodido and fucked are exactly the same.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Independientemente de los usos locales, ¿alguien vio lo que dice la RAE?

*joder**.* (Del lat. _futuĕre_).
* 1.     * intr. malson. Practicar el coito. U. t. c. tr.
* 2.     * tr. Molestar, fastidiar. U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl.
* 3.     * tr. Destrozar, arruinar, echar a perder. U. t. c. prnl.
*hay que **~**se.*
* 1.     * loc. interj. coloq. *hay que fastidiarse.*
*joder.*
* 1.     * interj. U. para expresar enfado, irritación, asombro, etc.
*no te jode.*
* 1.     * loc. interj. coloq. *no te fastidia.*


----------



## María Madrid

Lo que todo el mundo ha expresado es precisamente las diferentes acepciones del DRAE. Estoy de acuerdo en que joder, que nunca es una palabra aceptable en un entorno formal, suena menos fuerte que fuck, por más que compartan significado. Saludos,


----------



## Oldy Nuts

A lo que iba es que, precisamente por exceso de uso, el término ha ido perdiendo el que originalmente fue su primer significado (la RAE no ordena las acepciones al azar). Por acá, hace algunas décadas, sólo lo usaban los españoles; en este momento lo usa todo el mundo en ambientes informales, aunque nadie lo considera ofensivo.

Es decir, discrepo con la afirmación de Zarzamora: "jodido and fucked are exactly the same."


----------



## la zarzamora

María Madrid said:


> Lo que todo el mundo ha expresado es precisamente las diferentes acepciones del DRAE. Estoy de acuerdo en que joder, que nunca es una palabra aceptable en un entorno formal, suena menos fuerte que fuck, por más que compartan significado. Saludos,


 
He vivido la misma cantidad de tiempo en España (Madrid principalmente y Granada) que en Londres, 3 años en cada lugar. En ambos países he frecuentado todos los estratos sociales y culturales (desde junkies hasta la aristocracia. Todos) y puedo asegurar que en España se usa "estoy jodido" (no hablo de "joder")tanto y en los mismos contextos y ámbitos que "I am fucked/fucked up".


----------



## María Madrid

Sin entrar en detalles biográficos que no vienen al caso, te puedo asegurar que yo también tengo suficiente conocimiento de ambos idiomas como para afirmar que fuck suena más fuerte en inglés que joder en España si bien en ambos sitios ya nadie se escandaliza al oírla y por supuesto que se oye en todos los ambientes, no es jerga marginal. De la misma manera que en España no es igual decir "le han jodido vivo" que "le han follado vivo" y el significado es idéntico, pero no son igual de malsonantes. Saludos,


----------



## la zarzamora

María Madrid said:


> Sin entrar en detalles biográficos que no vienen al caso, te puedo asegurar que yo también tengo suficiente conocimiento de ambos idiomas como para afirmar que fuck suena más fuerte en inglés que joder en España si bien en ambos sitios ya nadie se escandaliza al oírla y por supuesto que se oye en todos los ambientes, no es jerga marginal. De la misma manera que en España no es igual decir "le han jodido vivo" que "le han follado vivo" y el significado es idéntico, pero no son igual de malsonantes. Saludos,


 
pero el hilo es "jodido pero contento". 
Los detalles biográficos -del tipo que comenté- vienen muchísimo al caso.


----------



## María Madrid

Sí, sé cual es el título del hilo. Y mis ejemplos van en el mismo sentido. Alguien puede estar jodido por diferentes motivos, entre otros porque le haya jodido alguien. Y no me estoy refiriendo a la acepción 1 del DRAE. Y follar sería un sinónimo en cuanto a significado pero aún más malsonante.

Hablaba de mi biografía, no de la tuya, la cual no tengo interés en pormenorizar en público, pero mi contacto con Inglaterra es de bastante más de tres años, ya que haces hincapié en la importancia del asunto. Saludos,


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Parece que, salvo una excepción, hay consenso en que "estar jodido" no es hoy una expresión fuerte ni siquiera en España. Y somos varios los que pensamos que "to be fucked up" sí lo es en inglés. Sería interesante conocer la opinión de anglohablante.


----------



## la zarzamora

María Madrid said:


> Sí, sé cual es el título del hilo. Y mis ejemplos van en el mismo sentido. Alguien puede estar jodido por diferentes motivos, entre otros porque le haya jodido alguien. Y no me estoy refiriendo a la acepción 1 del DRAE. Y follar sería un sinónimo en cuanto a significado pero aún más malsonante.
> 
> Hablaba de mi biografía, no de la tuya, la cual no tengo interés en pormenorizar en público, pero mi contacto con Inglaterra es de bastante más de tres años, ya que haces hincapié en la importancia del asunto. Saludos,


 
A mí si me interesaría saber el cómo y porqué la gente sabe lo que sabe. Es sólo por eso que me pareció la pena comentar que había escuchado a mucha gente de ambos países. 
Igual sigo pensando que "estoy jodido" y "I am fucked" son lo mismo.
Opinión personal, nada más ni nada menos.


----------



## la zarzamora

María Madrid said:


> Sí, sé cual es el título del hilo. Y mis ejemplos van en el mismo sentido. Alguien puede estar jodido por diferentes motivos, entre otros porque le haya jodido alguien. Y no me estoy refiriendo a la acepción 1 del DRAE. Y follar sería un sinónimo en cuanto a significado pero aún más malsonante.
> 
> Hablaba de mi biografía, no de la tuya, la cual no tengo interés en pormenorizar en público, pero mi contacto con Inglaterra es de bastante más de tres años, ya que haces hincapié en la importancia del asunto. Saludos,


 

Nooo, yo decía lo del título porque me dió la sensación que estaban comparando "fucked" con la expresión "joder!" no sé por qué.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

la zarzamora said:


> Nooo, yo decía lo del título porque me dió la sensación que estaban comparando "fucked" con la expresión "joder!" no sé por qué.



Éso es precisamente en lo que parecemos no estar de acuerdo. Para muchos, "to be fucked up" es una expresión grosera, mientras que "estar jodido" no lo es. Al menos hoy. Por ello pienso que sería útil conocer la opinión de un anglohablante, ya que por desgracia abundan por su ausencia en este hilo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

la zarzamora said:


> A mí si me interesaría saber el cómo y porqué la gente sabe lo que sabe. Es sólo por eso que me pareció la pena comentar que había escuchado a mucha gente de ambos países.



Pues a mí no me parece que publicar mis antecedentes para opinar ayude en nada a la discusión. Aunque pudieran ser de más peso que los tuyos.


----------



## María Madrid

la zarzamora said:


> Igual sigo pensando que "estoy jodido" y "I am fucked" son lo mismo


Nadie discute que el significado sea el mismo, la diferencia que debatimos es el grado de vulgaridad de cada expresión en su respectivo idioma. En España se oye incluso a niños decir "estoy jodido" (que no digo yo que me parezca estupendo, pero se oye), en Inglaterra no creo que los niños digan eso con tanta frecuencia, aunque no dudo que también los haya. Ninguna expresión es elegante, eso también está claro. Saludos,


----------



## peruccio

Diani said:


> En Ecuador, en efecto, no es tan fuerte.
> En Peru (donde vivo) si lo es.
> Cuestiones de uso local, supongo.



Hola, 
Siendo peruano, yo también discrepo. En Abancay (de donde soy), y en Cusco y Lima (donde he vivido muchos años), decir que uno está jodido es la cosa más normal del mundo. Casi siempre significa que uno no tiene plata o está de mal ánimo o cosas así, y "jodido pero contento" significaría algo como: las cosas son difíciles pero igual todo bien.

Saludos,


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México fuck es más apropiado para chingar.  Joder es menos "fuerte" de la misma manera que lo es screw.

Por mi trabajo tengo contacto cotidiano con gringos y sé que lo ven y lo usan como lo expliqué anteriormente pero claro... las palabras siempre dependerán del contexto, del tono y de la persona que las usa.


----------



## PichaPuerto

"I'm fucked/ up" suena fuerte en inglés, no es como "jodido".


----------

